
Solr 7.3.1 released - groodt
http://www.apache.org/dyn/closer.lua/lucene/solr/7.3.1
======
protomyth
A direct link to Solr for those wondering what it is
[http://lucene.apache.org/solr/](http://lucene.apache.org/solr/)

